# IMS basket mod



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

As some of you may know the IMS baskets will fit the Sage DTP/BE. Modifying them can be a little brutal with pliers so decided to make a forming tool.

I remember ajohn mentioning this method a while back so thought I'd try it and see how I got on.

Sorry the pictures are crap, I had taken them in a rush amongst the excitement of it working.

So..... key steel to begin with. I needed a thickness that would allow me to drill a hole 10mm up from the base. This is the correct tool height for my lathe.

Then I got myself a bearing and mounted this to the key steel. This is the forming tool done.

Then I needed a jig to mount the basket in. Cue an old tamper handle I bought from the forum. Turned this down to fit inside the basket, then added a piece to go on the tailstock live centre. I'm now able to clamp the basket without damaging it...










Method is to set yourself spinning away in the lathe and gently touch the bearing onto the basket rim. Keep applying pressure and checking as you go. The basket rim will start to fold over some more until you reach the desired measurement. I seem to remember you need to reduce the overall rim diameter by 2-3mm.










Once rolled into correct shape you can then trim off the excess material while it's still in the rig.

Takes a bit to set up but once in place I dare say you can get a few turned out in one session.

Obviously you will need a lathe for all of this, but thought I would share anyway


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Nice job, bit like metal spinning. where did the bearing get sourced from?

Love the fact I can see multicoloured former skateboard shavings all over the place . Though I'd have got a thick ear from my uni instructor for leaving a lathe in that condition .


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> Nice job, bit like metal spinning. where did the bearing get sourced from?
> 
> Love the fact I can see multicoloured former skateboard shavings all over the place . Though I'd have got a thick ear from my uni instructor for leaving a lathe in that condition .


We use bearings a lot at work so have some decent suppliers I can get them from them easy enough.

Haha yes I'm not the most tidy worker. Mainly because I finish up so late I can never be bothered to do it. I'll have to do it tonight though as the multicoloured mountain is getting pretty tall!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Hey Joey,

Would you be able to mod the triple baskets?

Would a triple even fit in the Sage DTP portafilter?

Cheers


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Hey Joey,
> 
> Would you be able to mod the triple baskets?
> 
> ...


Yes and yes lol. Well I'm certain the triple will go in if you remove the plastic.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Yes and yes lol. Well I'm certain the triple will go in if you remove the plastic.


Thanks mate. I'll be in touch at some point then


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Could you post a picture of the tamper-holder itself? Can't imagine how it looks


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Could you post a picture of the tamper-holder itself? Can't imagine how it looks


I will when I get in dude. Just a chunk of wood haha


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I did think about re spinning the shape but just held it carefully in a 3 jaw on a metal working lathe and filed it down until it would fit in the BE. Main problem was to leave enough sticking out to get at with a file and have it run reasonably true. I spaced it off the face of the chuck with an odd bit of metal then removed that when the basket was clamped in place. It doesn't need much force for file use so the basket wasn't distorted. It was a touch tight in the grouphead due to the flatter seating radius but seemed ok to me.

This was with a La Spaziale basket







turned out that it wouldn't hold what I wanted so did the same thing with a pod basket for the same machine bought off ebay. That held circa 14g depending on beans. Before changing machine I used that one a lot on one bean.

John

-


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Resurrecting this as I butchered my first attempt at it 😅 It was with the double/triple basket which is like a bucket anyway so not a major calamity. I reckon it takes 25-28g based on trying it with 21g so not sure how much use I would get out of it practically speaking.

I have the 16g version as well for second attempt. I used a narrow grip pliers which may have been part cause of the error. It fits and seals though but just looks messy.

Is it possible to only file down the lip to allow the ridge to fit? Or must pliers also be used?


----------

